# What a bitter ending for everyone.



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Just waiting to process into my new job. Its too much with insurance cancellations.and rate cuts. Im just left empty, a part of me wants to do something sociopathic, buy im just going to walk away. What a train wreck i feel bad for everyone, taxi drivers, uber drivers..everyone touched by uber like a camp counsler with a thin mustashe. Best job ever...not gonna find anything like it again. Sucks. Well heres to slingin dope...and soap on a rope...nothin lasts forever.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Just waiting to process into my new job. Its too much with insurance cancellations.and rate cuts. Im just left empty, a part of me wants to do something sociopathic, buy im just going to walk away. What a train wreck i feel bad for everyone, taxi drivers, uber drivers..everyone touched by uber like a camp counsler with a thin mustashe. Best job ever...not gonna find anything like it again. Sucks. Well heres to slingin dope...and soap on a rope...nothin lasts forever.


Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Ahh...we'll all laugh about all of this, at the UP reunion years from now. Good luck going forward!


cleansafepolite said:


> Just waiting to process into my new job. Its too much with insurance cancellations.and rate cuts. Im just left empty, a part of me wants to do something sociopathic, buy im just going to walk away. What a train wreck i feel bad for everyone, taxi drivers, uber drivers..everyone touched by uber like a camp counsler with a thin mustashe. Best job ever...not gonna find anything like it again. Sucks. Well heres to slingin dope...and soap on a rope...nothin lasts forever.


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> Just waiting to process into my new job. Its too much with insurance cancellations.and rate cuts. Im just left empty, a part of me wants to do something sociopathic, buy im just going to walk away. What a train wreck i feel bad for everyone, taxi drivers, uber drivers..everyone touched by uber like a camp counsler with a thin mustashe. Best job ever...not gonna find anything like it again. Sucks. Well heres to slingin dope...and soap on a rope...nothin lasts forever.


Don't do nothing sociopathic, just find another gig bro and move on. That's what I did.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

ArsenalGunner said:


> Don't do nothing sociopathic, just find another gig bro and move on. That's what I did.


I got a new gig, but this is really bigger than uber.


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> I got a new gig, but this is really bigger than uber.


Good for you bro. In the meantime, lets ****k uber up for the next couple days since I start my new gig on the 1st.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

I think that the only way to hurt uber at this point is to expose them and discourage future investors. I dont know how to do this, but i know this is what uber cares most about.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> I got a new gig


Enjoy your new chapter. I do agree with your sentiment that more than just the future of Uber drivers is on the line.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

cleansafepolite said:


> I think that the only way to hurt uber at this point is to expose them and discourage future investors. I dont know how to do this, but i know this is what uber cares most about.


You are 100% correct. This is the only thing Travie cares about. Just logoff and never logon again. Enough peeps simply do this, the investors will take notice soon enough. GUber is a paper tiger if ever there was such a thing.

One good power outage and this company is out of business. The magic of GUber is that they've made everyone think we can't live without them. But we can. There is other employment. There are other transit options. LogOff. Bye GUber!


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> You are 100% correct. This is the only thing Travie cares about. Just logoff and never logon again. Enough peeps simply do this, the investors will take notice soon enough. GUber is a paper tiger if ever there was such a thing.
> 
> One good power outage and this company is out of business. The magic of GUber is that they've made everyone think we can't live without them. But we can. There is other employment. There are other transit options. LogOff. Bye GUber!


there is always going to be fresh meat, just like stormship troopers...people might be persuaded to take a few days off after the tax return check..about 3 weeks from now...then we can prove uber is unreliable, this will pressure investors to get us back on the road and stop all the bad press. at this point we should ask for a contract that would stabalize rates at an acceptable amount and keep them there for at least one year unmolested.


----------

